# The case of the elusive cervix



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

I've just had my first (attempt at) IUI. The doc couldn't see my cervix, even with the longest speculum, so couldn't insert the catheter into my uterus and just 'shot blind' if you know what I mean.

I have the same trouble with smear tests and only managed to have the last one while I was out having my lap & dye. 

The hospital were well aware of my 'problem' before trying to do the IUI, but said it was nothing to worry about! I have hostile cervical fluids and dh has 'outstanding' swimmers so we thought IUI might be a good thing to try. The thing that worries me is that even if we end up moving to IVF the end procedure is the same isn't it?

Has anyone experienced the same thing or can anyone give me some advice as to what we can do in future to make things easier. 

Cathy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like one for Miss Marple!!
I would strongly suggest that you ask for a trial run IUI/ET before you have any further treatment as this is a definate issue that needs to be resolved now, preferrably with diagrams attached to your notes to guide docs in the future!!!

Ruth


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Ruth,

Sorry to be a bit slow. Can you just tell me what an IUI/ET is?

Feeling like a bit of a freak right now. Would love to hear from someone else with similar.

Cathy.


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

I had a trachelectomy and am therefore virtually cervix-less. I was told by my clinic that it is possible to do both the egg retrieval and the embryo transfer by making a small injection through the vaginal wall, under anesthesia of course. They didn't need to do that with me when I had my first (unsuccessful) attempt, they just anesthetized me and found the cervix.
Hope this helps

Cheers

Zuzzy


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Cathy - was just lurking, and I think Ruth meant IUI/ET as in 'IUI' or 'ET' (ET is embryo transfer, if you went onto have IVF/ICSI   )

Hope that made sense!

Marie xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks girls, know i can rely on you all for help.

I'm half way through 2ww with an appt booked for 2weeks time when we can discuss all this if we haven't hit the jackpot first.

Cathy


----------

